# CDC backs off



## Hooked (18/1/20)

*The CDC Just Backed Off Its Broad Recommendation Against Vaping and E-Cigarettes*
https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/01/17/the-cdc-just-backed-off-its-broad-recommendation-a.aspx
17 Jan. 2020

"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released an update Friday on e-cigarette or vaping product use-associated lung injury (EVALI) that deleted language from previous updates recommending that people refrain from all use of e-cigarette or vaping products.

The CDC's December update on the vaping crisis said that ... "the best way for people to ensure that they are not at risk while the investigation continues is to consider refraining from the use of all e-cigarette, or vaping, products." That specific recommendation was omitted from today's press release... "

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

